# periwinkle?



## BeeAMaker (Apr 8, 2019)

Looking for a periwinkle pen blank. I have exhausted my leads, Exotic Blanks, Beartooth woods, Turners warehouse, PSI, Craft Supply, Rockler, Woodcraft, and a general search for "Periwinkle Pen Blank" Gives me one result from a Canadian store, but it's not Periwinkle even thought they call it that.

If all else fails, I'll try making my own but that may prove to be more expensive.

Thanks!


----------



## Terredax (Apr 8, 2019)

The problem with any color, is there are several shades based on the source.
How close to this is what you're looking for?


https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...iwinkle.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20110827001435

How soon do you need it?
I can look through some of my easily accessible blanks to see if I have anything.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2019)

I am turning two slightly darker hues; they are Rhino plastic. I turned off the names (purple something).


----------



## lathe monkey (Apr 8, 2019)

not sure if this is what your looking for, from William woodwrite in Canada 
https://www.penblanks.ca/Acrylic-pen-blanks-575-Periwinkle/


----------



## BeeAMaker (Apr 8, 2019)

Terredax said:


> The problem with any color, is there are several shades based on the source.
> How close to this is what you're looking for?
> 
> 
> ...



Wife says THAT'S IT!!

No hurry, it's for a friend of the wife. Probably be a few weeks before we see her. It's her friends favorite color.

If you have something that would be great. I'm sure I could mix something if not, thanks for checking!


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2019)

This is the one that I turned: https://www.beartoothwoods.com/cata...cts_id=6222&osCsid=n2js6u5va7oco6ta21e0c2mo85


----------



## BeeAMaker (Apr 9, 2019)

TonyL said:


> This is the one that I turned: https://www.beartoothwoods.com/cata...cts_id=6222&osCsid=n2js6u5va7oco6ta21e0c2mo85



I'll check with her tonight, wife is the authority on colors


----------



## RussBerg (Apr 22, 2021)

BeeAMaker said:


> Looking for a periwinkle pen blank. I have exhausted my leads, Exotic Blanks, Beartooth woods, Turners warehouse, PSI, Craft Supply, Rockler, Woodcraft, and a general search for "Periwinkle Pen Blank" Gives me one result from a Canadian store, but it's not Periwinkle even thought they call it that.
> 
> If all else fails, I'll try making my own but that may prove to be more expensive.
> 
> Thanks!


William Wood-Write, Canada. I just bought 4. It takes several weeks for them to arrive.


----------

